

Cortex-M7 Launches: Embedded, IoT and Wearables - guardian5x
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8542/cortexm7-launches-embedded-iot-and-wearables

======
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty awesome MCU. We live in a time of stunningly powerful 'cheap'
compute power. Now with the DSP's boosted to the internal clock I am thinking
we will seem some of these appear in software defined radio systems.

